# Boat shoes and mink oil



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

A couple of months ago I was at the store and accidentally grabbed a tin of mink oil when I was going to buy some saddle soap. I didn't realize my mistake until I got home, but I had seen something mentioned on here about using it on boat shoes, so I decided to give it a try. I have a pair of the cheap LL Bean boat shoes that came out earlier this year. They're not a bad pair of shoes, but I've always thought that the leather was a little too light, and not that great looking. However, after applying a coat of mink oil every couple of weeks, they have made the shoes darker and have begun to develop a really nice patina. I don't know if using mink oil on boat shoes is common knowledge, but if you haven't tried it, I'd recommend giving it a shot.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Trip,
I've never thought of putting anything on boatshoes. Maybe I'm the only one?
Cheers
PS: the patina - how much of a shine, if any, is there?


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

I stopped using mink oil a long time ago as I was told it breaks down the leather in a destructive way. I think the fat and oil almost rots the leather.

I use Sno-Seal or various Nik-Wax products.

ASF


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

mpcsb said:


> Thanks Trip,
> I've never thought of putting anything on boatshoes. Maybe I'm the only one?
> Cheers
> PS: the patina - how much of a shine, if any, is there?


It's a pretty soft lustre, not really a shine, per se. It makes them look more similar to these from QT:

Again, my pair were from LL Bean and used what is probably pretty cheap (though really soft) leather that was very matte to begin with. Perhaps I'll take some pictures this evening.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

ASF said:


> I stopped using mink oil a long time ago as I was told it breaks down the leather in a destructive way. I think the fat and oil almost rots the leather.
> 
> I use Sno-Seal or various Nik-Wax products.
> 
> ASF


Hmm, interesting, thanks. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

I always have a can of mink oil. I have some old pair of Sperry tassel mocs and a really old pair (like 10 years) of Bass tassel mocs that I use this on. I think it give the shoes a bit of a "new" look (gasp, I know you guys hate that) and it can cover up some scuff and scratch marks pretty well. 

I only tend to use it on a few pair of shoes with softer leather and it has always worked for me. I would NEVER use it on any dress shoes.

I have no idea about it breaking down leather, but I can attest it has never done it on my shoes.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

tripreed said:


> Hmm, interesting, thanks. Can anyone verify this?


I've read that as well - seomthing about how the whole purpose of the tanning process is to remove fats from the leather so it doesn't rot and all mink oil does is reintroduce them.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> I always have a can of mink oil. I have some old pair of Sperry tassel mocs and a really old pair (like 10 years) of Bass tassel mocs that I use this on. I think it give the shoes a bit of a "new" look (gasp, I know you guys hate that) and it can cover up some scuff and scratch marks pretty well.
> 
> I only tend to use it on a few pair of shoes with softer leather and it has always worked for me. I would NEVER use it on any dress shoes.
> 
> I have no idea about it breaking down leather, but I can attest it has never done it on my shoes.


I concur with the above. I use mink on my darker leather "rugged" shoes - bean chukka boots, boats, canoe mocs. Keeps 'em supple and somewhat waterproof. I, too, like the patina it gives those type shoes - have had no break-down issues. Tho - on the shoes on which I use it, breakdown is not a real concern with me.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Mink oil will water poof and preserve leather, but it can darken lighter shades of leathers.

As I remember the controversy was about silicone or any petroleum-based product causing damage to shoe leather.

I use a water and stain protective spray for leather, which provides water protection, and doesn't alter the color. But it may have silicone in it!

I use that spray on new shoes, then I polish them with cream (or paste) and then put on _(I learned this from you gentlemen on this Forum)_ a little wax polish!


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

tripreed said:


> Hmm, interesting, thanks. Can anyone verify this?


I don't believe everything I read on-line, but for what this info is worth...


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Hmm, seems interesting that there is a good bit of conflicting info. For now, I think I'm going to keep using it. If they do rot, I'll chalk it up to "experimentation."


----------



## geojohn (Aug 17, 2005)

It likely depends on how the leather was tanned. For example, with my Filson boots and shoes, I do what Filson recommends, which is to use their boot oil. They use oil tanned leather, so this makes sense. In contrast, Filson does not recommend using boot oil on their bridle leather stuff (belts, luggage straps, etc.) since it is not oil tanned leather.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

geojohn said:


> It likely depends on how the leather was tanned. For example, with my Filson boots and shoes, I do what Filson recommends, which is to use their boot oil. They use oil tanned leather, so this makes sense. In contrast, Filson does not recommend using boot oil on their bridle leather stuff (belts, luggage straps, etc.) since it is not oil tanned leather.


That is pretty reasonable advice "geojohn." Following the manufacturers advice can save one a lot of unnecessary distress downstream!


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

I believe that my Dear old Dad would put mind oil on his topsiders every once in awhile (saving sno seal for the winter stuff) and they have lasted forever. On a casual shoe like this, I wouldn't worry about an occasional application of mink- it may counteract the effects of sun, age and salt water (but not on the wearer). Sno seal seems excessive to me as that is something that I use on a shoe that can keep my foot dry: boat shoes quickly take on water over the gunwhales, so to speak, when used in the water so it seems more about preservatives than waterproofing to me.


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

Sperry actually reccomends mink oil for their boat shoes. It looks good on the amaretto leather. However, too much will leave the cuffs of your pants stained. I couldn't imagine putting it on the original brown boat shoes though. Not sure what your LL Bean shoes look like.


----------

